# Wood Burning Stove



## old school (Mar 21, 2012)

Looking at adding one to my kitchen.  Didn't know where to put this thread but I thought I'd give it a try here.

I posted pic's of one I'm looking at.  Anything I should look for when buying a used one?  This one they have starting out at two grand but willing to work with me.  Any thoughts, comments or suggestions?


----------



## old school (Mar 21, 2012)

The Ad:

This beauty is turquoise and cream colored enamel with a cast iron 6 burner cook top. There is an upper warming shelf with doors, a large water reservoir, an ash clean-out drawer, oven, and side heat regulator vent. This baby will shine with a good wipe-down to get rid of the dust. The piece of wood underneath in the pictures was only used to help move the stove. There is nothing wrong with the legs, they are not loose or broken.

Approximate measurements are: 40 inches wide without water reservoir, 52 inches wide with water reservoir, 33 inches from floor to cooktop, 63 inches tall from floor to top of bread warmer, 26 1/2 inches deep plus 4 1/2 inches for the chimney pipe.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2012)

Old School, morning.....   WOW !!!!....  that's a beauty......     Look for all the cast iron pieces to be there and no cracks in them.... Check the slide that diverts the heat from the burners to the oven to make sure it is there and works.....  If all the pieces are there and not broken, you are in heaven......   My buddy had a wood stove similar to that in his hunting cabin..... BIG cabin... 2 story... No electricity.....  We cooked on it daily.....  Once you get the hang of it the food is so good... 

You will have to take it apart to move it..... be very carefull... Use PB Blaster or Aero Kroil to loosen the bolts and nuts so as to not break anything.....   Take lots of pics...  There are folks who have never seen one and this would be a valuable learning experience.....

Re assembling will be a project.... sealing all the chambers etc....  there are new products that will work very well for that....   wood stove gasket material etc. for one..... 

You are one lucky dog.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......   Dave


----------



## old school (Mar 21, 2012)

I was planning on moving it without tear down.  I have means to be able to very carefully move it whole.  I'll keep posting ;)

Kevin


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice woody.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you buying one for looks or is it something you want to use all the time?
If I planned on using one all the time, I'd look into a new one built by the Amish.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

I had one of these but the 1950s Australian version in my cabin in the mountains. It was a Carmichael,with what we call a wet back that ran the hot water for kitchen & for a while the bathroom. A new Carmichael in this country in the 50s cost as much as a new  local made car! Same colour scheme almost. Once upon a time these were in all the remote off the grid places here.They  do a lovely roast dinner. But man thats going to be heavy to move.

Dave Omak seems to have it all worked out.I am equally jealous.

I sold cabin 2 years ago after 20 years of wonderful times & memories. Oven is undoubtedly still going strong.I can understand logic of trying to move it whole.I bought 2nd hand broke down & rebuilt a big pot belly that I  put in cabin but it was not the thing of beauty that oven is so my rebuild is uncomparable. Nostalgia is a funny thing isnt it? I am now going to dig around for a photo. Good luck. Buy it I would.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

Found a photo mine is not in same league .Do you have a year for yours? Mine could easy have been 40s They went out of fashion fast here because its so hot in summer.Yours is also big,multiple burner  & lots of trim/features..More comparable to the English AGAR. I reckon your stealing it at $2k Be careful.Back injury after moving it may add to nett cost.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry its AGA. And you are still stealing it at 2k.Aga are convertable to gas I am told but why would you if it was a second unit & you had plenty of wood.If its not to much trouble can somebody enlighten me on this" new  one built by the Amish" thing. I know about the Amish, none here but they build stoves? Thanks MICK


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow that stove is a beauty - that looks like a lot of fun once you get it cleaned up


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 28, 2012)

Moikel said:


> If its not to much trouble can somebody enlighten me on this" new  one built by the Amish" thing. I know about the Amish, none here but they build stoves?



Baker's Choice and Pioneer Maid, there are others.

http://www.lehmans.com/store/Stoves..._s_Choice_Wood_Cookstoves___bakerchoice?Args=

http://www.lehmans.com/store/Stoves...es___Pioneer_Maid_Wood_Cookstove___PMRC?Args=


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Baker's Choice and Pioneer Maid, there are others.
> http://www.lehmans.com/store/Stoves..._s_Choice_Wood_Cookstoves___bakerchoice?Args=
> http://www.lehmans.com/store/Stoves...es___Pioneer_Maid_Wood_Cookstove___PMRC?Args=


Thanks for that. Eureka brand still out there? If seller will move further it will just be a bigger bargain ,it looks like its a bit of a project but it does look a classy unit.If the enamel finish is good as it looks & is indicative of its overall condition it will out last all of us.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.antiquestoves.com/general store/generalstore.index.htm

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp....,cf.osb&fp=6a38b958ac5aa915&biw=1298&bih=798

 MICK,  try these.... Dave


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> http://www.antiquestoves.com/general store/generalstore.index.htm
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp....,cf.osb&fp=6a38b958ac5aa915&biw=1298&bih=798
> 
> MICK,  try these.... Dave


Thats like a time capsule or some portal in space! I suppose thats the thing about living way down here in a country of 25m you dont get the exposure to American traditional stuff just the new stuff.Lovely looking units.

The temperature factor led to the decline of that sort of stove. If you ever walked into the kitchen out west when the cook was trying to turn out lunch for a crew of shearers on a wood fired oven it wasn't hard to understand. Temp outside over 100f temp in the shearing shed 105 + temp in the kitchen who knows just dont upset the cook,dont get in the way & dont ask stupid questions. Funny the the things you remember 30-40 years later in life.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking at that website I can see that my enthusiasm is over the top given what's available to you guys. They are still popular in what passes for cold regions here.Tasmania,Victoria & mountain regions of New South Wales( where my cabin was) but gas has taken over everywhere. Still nice to see pride of workmanship & tradition living on. I would buy it & have the arguement with the wife later.


----------



## old school (Apr 10, 2012)

An update :

I did end up buying it ($1500.00) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Moving it wasn't as bad as I thought.  The bread warmers come off.  That way it doesn't catch the wind when driving with it down the road.  The base or stand comes right off.  This way it sat flat right on the trailer.  I took off the side water reservoir as well.

I got it back to my shop and starting the restoration.  

I'm starting with the top.  I'm doing it the old fashion way -  elbow grease and wet sanding with 220.  Then 400, 800 and 1500.  Then a Stove Polish ( can buy it on Amazon ) and then I will have to start a fire to cure it.

This is the top before and after the 220 wet sanding.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 10, 2012)

Their is one on craigslist I have been looking at here for $800.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!
That seems like a lot.
I see the old Pittston wood-burning cookstoves like we used to have sell for around $300-$400 here.







~Martin


----------



## alelover (Apr 10, 2012)

Man that is going to be a beauty. Since this is an adult forum I won't say what my wife would do if she sees that beast.


----------



## alelover (Apr 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Wow!
> That seems like a lot.
> I see the old Pittston wood-burning cookstoves like we used to have sell for around $300-$400 here.
> 
> ...


I think you forgot a zero there Martin.

http://www.classifiedads.com/household_items-ad8777098.htm


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 10, 2012)

alelover said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...



No, not at all, don't confuse the asking price with the price it'll actually bring!! LOL
That looks like a really old one.
Typical asking price for one like I pictured above would be $500-$1500.
I would be afraid to pay much more than $400 for one now, that old cast iron can be fragile, and if something critical breaks, you're screwed.
That's why we switched to a new stove built by the Amish.
Years ago, and not all that long ago really, when the Cowanesque foundry was still running (a tiny family run business) that you could get a part made reasonably, but not anymore....the foundry is gone for good.


~Martin


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2012)

That's pretty dang nice for $400.


----------



## old school (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll buy one for $400.00 !!!! Message Me!!


----------



## old school (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I thought I would update as I have a few changes.  The wet sanding wasn't bad.  Time consuming and better plan on some skin rubbing off etc etc but wasn't the way to make it really come out.  It needed alittle more POWER.  After talking to my body shop guy I went with a new method - and it was great!  First I got a 6" DA sander and used 80 grit paper.  Setting on sander was about half and I just slowly worked the black off.  Always cleaning the surface with brake cleaner so the sandpaper didn't get fouled out so quickly.  I did sand blast the pieces inside the firebox and painted them with high temp. paint.  This is a pic on the top after the 80 grit paper.  Now I am gonna use 240 and then 320.  I did buy the stove polish on Amazon for the final step.


----------



## alelover (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks great. Those power sanders sure save some time.


----------



## old school (May 3, 2012)

DONE!  Now I just have to move it to storage until the brick is done in the kitchen for it's final resting place.  Thats gonna be awhile and I want it out of the way.

I have to tell you, I can't wait until I can cook on this!!!  Thanks for the advise on purchasing, it's solid all the way around and will look cool in my country kitchen.


----------



## cdldriver (May 5, 2012)




----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2012)

Old School, evening....   Take pics of the stove in its new home.... with bacon and eggs frying.....  bread in the oven...  dough rising in the warmer....  you know the drill.....

Pictures make us happy, especially on a relic like your new wood stove...   Dave


----------



## spuds (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice Old School!!!

For USA folks a friend has the pioneer maid stove,heats his home,supplies all the hot water and cooks like a champ.

If you need that kind of utility that pioneer maid is a FINE stove.


----------



## urbanredneck (Jul 6, 2012)

Man- can't believe I missed this thread initially- Awesome buy man, congrats!  I second the motion to see it in place with some vittles cooking up on it!


----------

